# Salmon - dry brine too long?



## rockyonekc (Oct 29, 2018)

This was my first time attempting to smoke salmon or any fish.

I put some fresh salmon in a dry brine of 4 parts brown sugar + 1 part kosher salt. I completely covered the fish in the dry brine mixture and put in the fridge for an overnight cure. Something came up and I wasn’t able to cook it the next day. Fast forward and it has been 6 days in the brine. I did manage to flip the fish in the dish once during that time.

Tonight I was finally able to fire up the smoker. I rinsed the fish and let it dry on the counter before throwing it into a 250 degree smoker. I was expecting it to take a couple of hours to get to 145 IT and was surprised to find all of the pieces at 150+ degrees IT after only 45 minutes or so. Pulled them and am letting it cool on the kitchen counter now. I probed the different pieces and some were more than 160 degrees.

Main question is the fish safe to eat after soaking in that brine for 6 days before smoking? The color looked OK and the fish was “stiff” like it had properly cured.

Any other tips or tricks for next time? Fresh salmon is too expensive here in Kansas City to make these kind of rookie mistakes.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Oct 29, 2018)

It is safe to eat but at 150+ it will be overcooked. And probably very salty after 6 days of brining. To make it palatable you can make some spreads with it, use it in salads and creamy pasta sauces.

For hot smoked salmon brine time is hours not days.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Oct 29, 2018)

If you run in a situation like this again (when you don't have time to cook brined meat) take it out the brine, rinse and hold in the fridge. If you have to push the cook back for more than a few days freeze the brined meat/fish.


----------



## rockyonekc (Oct 29, 2018)

Thanks for the reply. I taste tested and confirmed it’s very salty. It never occurred to me to freeze. Does anyone buy frozen salmon to smoke? Is there a huge difference in the final product? That would certainly be cheaper and simplify things. Fresh seafood in Kansas City is either expensive or not really fresh. Lol


----------



## Hank R (Oct 29, 2018)

Frozen Salmon is all I have done 3 times and taste was excellent. Cost was great I just watch for sales.


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 29, 2018)

Salty was already covered.  

When I smoke salmon I do this.

1 hour at 100 degrees , no smoke then bump to 120 and add smoke, then bump 10 degrees every hour until i hit 145.  Stay there until salmon hits 140.


----------



## rockyonekc (Oct 29, 2018)

pc farmer said:


> Salty was already covered.
> 
> When I smoke salmon I do this.
> 
> 1 hour at 100 degrees , no smoke then bump to 120 and add smoke, then bump 10 degrees every hour until i hit 145.  Stay there until salmon hits 140.



Thanks. I have an Auber PID on my list for Christmas this year. Will make doing this on my MES40 a lot more doable.


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 29, 2018)

rockyonekc said:


> Thanks. I have an Auber PID on my list for Christmas this year. Will make doing this on my MES40 a lot more doable.




Yup, you have a AMNPS?


----------



## cmayna (Oct 29, 2018)

If I'm correct, you brined overnight?  No, for 6 days????   OMG!!  That to me is the main issue.  When I brine filet's, it'll be no more than 6-7 hours.  The smaller the cuts, the less time spent brining.  Smoking is always starting at 125*, graduating up to 145ish.


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 29, 2018)

cmayna said:


> If I'm correct, you brined overnight?  That to me is the main issue.  When I brine filet's, it'll be no more than 6-7 hours.  The smaller the cuts, the less time spent brining.  Smoking is always starting at 125*, graduating up to 145ish.




I always do over night.    Never salty


----------



## rockyonekc (Oct 29, 2018)

pc farmer said:


> Yup, you have a AMNPS?



Yup, tube and tray. Used the tube & oak pellets for the salmon. 45 minutes gave it plenty of smoke flavor. Salty but will make some good dip for our tailgating.


----------



## cmayna (Oct 29, 2018)

Try Alder and then Apple pellets


----------



## rockyonekc (Oct 29, 2018)

cmayna said:


> If I'm correct, you brined overnight?  No, for 6 days????   OMG!!  That to me is the main issue.  When I brine filet's, it'll be no more than 6-7 hours.  The smaller the cuts, the less time spent brining.  Smoking is always starting at 125*, graduating up to 145ish.



Yes, 6 days. :eek: :D


----------



## SonnyE (Oct 29, 2018)

Ha, Ha, Ha.... Welcome to the human race.
You don't think we all don't have a few bad experiments, do you? I eat mine to hide the evidence.
Now then, let's try some better methods.
Dry brine I like is: 1 cuppa PLAIN salt, 4 cuppas brown sugar. (I like Kosher salt)

Herb Goode on smoking Salmon.

Bear Carvers Step-by-step Smoked Salmon

Sonny's Salmon Dip

And of course you can use frozen Salmon, it's all I use.
Skinless filet are my favorite, Costco or Sam's Club.
I was disappointed with Walmart's Salmon, so I've black listed them.
I thaw it, cure it overnight, then smoke it up.
Once cured, smoked, and cooled, I vacuum bag it with some dill and freeze it until use.


----------



## rockyonekc (Oct 29, 2018)

cmayna said:


> Try Alder and then Apple pellets


 I am down to hickory, oak and pecan in my collection. Will likely add a bag of apple next since it’s more versatile. Will have to be on the lookout for alder.


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 29, 2018)

rockyonekc said:


> Yup, tube and tray. Used the tube & oak pellets for the salmon. 45 minutes gave it plenty of smoke flavor. Salty but will make some good dip for our tailgating.




Use the tray with dust.


----------



## rockyonekc (Oct 29, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Ha, Ha, Ha.... Welcome to the human race.
> You don't think we all don't have a few bad experiments, do you? I eat mine to hide the evidence.
> Now then, let's try some better methods.
> 
> ...



Lol. Experimenting is what keeps it fun and interesting. Most of my friends and colleagues won’t know the difference and love most every thing I try. A few of my friends know better and would call me on it. 

The Herb Goode video is the one that convinced me it would be OK to dry brine for 6 days. He actually said 4-5 days in that video, but what is one more day? I look forward to trying this again with frozen from Costco. I found the fresh salmon on sale and was trying to cook it before it went bad. Frozen will let me plan a little better.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Oct 29, 2018)

rockyonekc said:


> Thanks for the reply. I taste tested and confirmed it’s very salty. It never occurred to me to freeze. Does anyone buy frozen salmon to smoke? Is there a huge difference in the final product? That would certainly be cheaper and simplify things. Fresh seafood in Kansas City is either expensive or not really fresh. Lol


Between an overly salty product made from fresh fish and a decently tasting from frozen what would you choose?


----------



## SonnyE (Oct 29, 2018)

rockyonekc said:


> Lol. Experimenting is what keeps it fun and interesting. Most of my friends and colleagues won’t know the difference and love most every thing I try. A few of my friends know better and would call me on it.
> 
> The Herb Goode video is the one that convinced me it would be OK to dry brine for 6 days. He actually said 4-5 days in that video, but what is one more day? I look forward to trying this again with frozen from Costco. I found the fresh salmon on sale and was trying to cook it before it went bad. Frozen will let me plan a little better.



You're doing fine Rocky.
When you don't brine for 6 days, it will be a lot different, a lot better. ;)
Just make sure you can begin it one day, and finish it the next.
I use a Tupperware marinading thing the wife has. It seals together liquid tight, so I can just turn it over a few times, shake the Salmon around to shift it so the liquefied brine can get to all the pieces, and let it cure overnight in the fridge.
Or just open your container and shift around the Salmon pieces to make sure the brine gets to all sides.
Comes out NOT salty. There will be a lot of the Sugar/Salt that does not liquefy. It's ok, when done just wash it down the sink.
Personally, I've rinsed, and I've not rinsed. I think I prefer to not rinse. Just squeegee off the excess with my hands.

With Bear's recipe, I decided to half the salt, and found I liked that better to my taste.


----------



## rockyonekc (Nov 12, 2018)

Follow up on my original post. 

I chopped some of my salty smoked salmon that I dry brined way too long and stirred it into the smoked salmon dip I bought at Costco. I served it at a potluck bonfire party Saturday night and at our Chiefs tailgate party yesterday. Everybody loved the salty smoky flavor it added. :p  The wife of one of my close friends who used to compete on the local BBQ circuit commented that this is how she wished their smoke salmon dip tasted. Ouch. That will leave a mark. Too funny.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 12, 2018)

rockyonekc said:


> Follow up on my original post.
> 
> I chopped some of my salty smoked salmon that I dry brined way too long and stirred it into the smoked salmon dip I bought at Costco. I served it at a potluck bonfire party Saturday night and at our Chiefs tailgate party yesterday. Everybody loved the salty smoky flavor it added. :p  The wife of one of my close friends who used to compete on the local BBQ circuit commented that this is how she wished their smoke salmon dip tasted. Ouch. That will leave a mark. Too funny.


Right on.
Unless unsafe to consume any meat/fush can be used regardless of how bad it was overcoked/seasoned. 

You can make your own spread/dip. Just blitz the salty salmon with cream cheese and aromatics. Don't season until you taste it.

Do you like guacamole? Make some and add a handful of that salmon.


----------



## rockyonekc (Nov 12, 2018)

The costco dip seemed more of a sour cream/mayo base with dill flavor. I'm on the lookout for a cream cheese based recipe. Didn't have time to build from scratch this weekend with 2 football tailgates and a potluck bonfire. o_Oo_Oo_O I'm too old for that many parties in 48 hours. My liver hurts. :D


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 12, 2018)

rockyonekc said:


> My liver hurts. :D



It's probably from the costco dip LOL


----------



## SonnyE (Nov 12, 2018)

rockyonekc said:


> Follow up on my original post.
> 
> I chopped some of my salty smoked salmon that I dry brined way too long and stirred it into the smoked salmon dip I bought at Costco. I served it at a potluck bonfire party Saturday night and at our Chiefs tailgate party yesterday. Everybody loved the salty smoky flavor it added. :p  The wife of one of my close friends who used to compete on the local BBQ circuit commented that this is how she wished their smoke salmon dip tasted. Ouch. That will leave a mark. Too funny.



Ouch? Hero time, tell her how you turned a mistake into gold.
No shame in that.
I make my own Salmon Dip/Spread a lot. One of my favorite was to s-t-r-e-a-c-h expensive meat.
But I'm supposed to be watching my salt. So I don't usually have much in mine.


----------



## SonnyE (Nov 12, 2018)

atomicsmoke said:


> It's probably from the costco dip LOL



Or the alcohol...  :(


----------



## rockyonekc (Nov 13, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Or the alcohol...  :(



I'll go with the Costco dip story. :rolleyes::cool:

Of course I came clean to my buddy and his wife exactly how I ended up with the salty costco salmon dip. Never tried to frame it as anything different. Me and my buddy only see each other a few times a year and always end up talking about  our projects smoking meat. Sharing where we found good deals etc. One of those 25+ year friends that no matter how long it's been, you pick up right where you left off.


----------



## rockyonekc (Nov 13, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Ouch? Hero time, tell her how you turned a mistake into gold.
> No shame in that.
> I make my own Salmon Dip/Spread a lot. One of my favorite was to s-t-r-e-a-c-h expensive meat.
> But I'm supposed to be watching my salt. So I don't usually have much in mine.



I saw that recipe posted earlier in this thread. Thanks for sharing it. I didn't have a hot minute to try and pull off a recipe last weekend. Next attempt I'll use cream cheese, and probably a blend of mayo/sour cream + some spicy savory seasonings. I grow some spicy spanish pimento peppers that I use for a pimento cheese spread. Probably take it when I visit family at Thanksgiving and get to tell the whole dry brine story over again to the smokers in the family.


----------

